# Is 5 babies to small for a californian?



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just wondering is 5 babies for my californian to small the year before she had seven so just wondering. And how big should they be at ten days old?


----------



## dewey (Apr 18, 2011)

How old is your doe and how was she bred?

I like to see a minimum of 8 surviving kits per litter for mine.

It wasn't clear to me in the post if she's bred 1x yearly, but breeding only 1x a year can create issues.  I guess a lot depends on why one is breeding.


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 19, 2011)

I only breed my doe one time a year because i need a meat pen for a year after that i have no reason to breed her. My does ios about 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## dewey (Apr 19, 2011)

Infrequent breeding can affect fertility, plus fertility can drop quite a bit at age 3 and on.


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well You see i  really dont butcher the meat because I have no need but if i were  to butcher them then i would breed her more frequently. Any ideas?


----------

